# Islay - To Far for e-mail?



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

With a view to getting information on our proposed Whisky Trail hopscotch - looks like the 1st 3 weeks in June are penciled in - I sent an email to the following address

[email protected]

I got this response

This message passed through a number of mail servers
greater than the maximum number specified in the
Maximum MTA Hops field. This probably indicates that
there are accounts on separate machines that forward
mail to each other.

There may also be a problem with the host address or
Domain Name System records.

Maximum Hops: 15

Anyway, this is the 1st attempt but I have never heard of "hops" and the fact that their is alimit.

However, I shall plod on, and will undoutably get the info I require

regards

Geoff


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Geoff

Sounds a bit weird to me, though the URL sounds genuine enough. I'm no expert but have a friend who's a network manager so if nobody else can help I'll ask him tomorrow. I expect he will know what it means.

Cheers


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

hi Dave

tried again using this but it looks like a dead end. Mail returned, and the links on the site are error 404

"This is an automatically generated Delivery Status Notification

Delivery to the following recipient failed permanently:

[email protected]

Technical details of permanent failure:
PERM_FAILURE: DNS Error: Domain name not found"

web site

http://www.theisleofjura.co.uk/index files/The Islay-Jura Tourist Information Centre.html

I'll keep looking. Mull & Iona look extremely interesting to visit

probably need a month

Geoff


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

StAubyns said:


> ..... proposed Whisky Trail hopscotch....Hops field.....Maximum Hops: 15


It's easy. Hops are all part of the beer brewing process, so you're obviously meant to do a beerfest and not a whiskey trail. Take it as a sign, change your plans now, and visit the hops field.



Dougie.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Dougie

[I shall plod on] :lol: :lol:

Definately the barley, not that I dislike hops, but the barley gives me that inner glow that somehow, I dont get with the beer

good luck with the house sale

Geoff


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

StAubyns said:


> [I shall plod on] :lol: :lol:


 Don't give up the day job, will ya.

I'm not a fan of fizzy beer, although I like the occasional bitter. Now the golden stuff - we shouldn't be wasting valuable time talking about it....



StAubyns said:


> good luck with the house sale


Thanks, Geoff.

Dougie.


----------



## 96511 (Oct 12, 2005)

Have you tried asking for Islay info at [email protected] , that might work :?:


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

StAubyns said:


> hi Dave
> 
> tried again using this but it looks like a dead end. Mail returned, and the links on the site are error 404
> 
> ...


You appear to have missed the full stop out between Islay and visit scotland

Attack from a different angle, go to www.visitscotland.com and search Islay


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

StAubyns said:


> With a view to getting information on our proposed Whisky Trail hopscotch - looks like the 1st 3 weeks in June are penciled in - I sent an email to the following address
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ...


Address works for me

Hops, and I'm not technical are a sort of redirection to an address or website, some programmes wil not allow more than a certain number of hops or re directions for fear of the site or address being dangerous. Apple particularly does this.

Best definition I could find

An intermediate connection in a string of connections linking two network devices. On the Internet, for example, most data packets need to go through several routers before they reach their final destination. Each time the packet is forwarded to the next router, a hop occurs. The more hops, the longer it takes for data to go from source to destination. You can see how many hops it takes to get to another Internet host by using the PING or traceroute utilities. 
Some Internet Service Providers (ISPs) advertise how many hops away from Internet backbone they are. Theoretically, the fewer hops it takes to get your data onto the backbone, the faster your access will be.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks thieawin

tried again this morning, with the dot,it came back after 45 minutes, too many hops.

However, there are plenty of sites on Google, and I am collecting them in a book mark folder ready for the off

The Calmac brochure came today, that looks quite interesting, even got the satnav post codes for all the little slipways and ports for the ferries.

Just got to find out if I can overnight at the distilleries :lol: :lol: 8)  

Geoff


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

StAubyns said:


> Just got to find out if I can overnight at the distilleries :lol: :lol: 8)
> Geoff


No point in going if you can't Geoff. :roll:

I shall be interested to hear. Bet you can, the cannu Scots are not going to miss a chance like that! :wink:

Cheers - or whatever!


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Dougie

I haven't got a day job to give up   

Geoff


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

mmmm Islay - Lagavulin, Bunnahabhain, Bowmore, Laphroaig etc I'm drooling now.
One of our whisky tasting club members (not a fan of Islay malts) described Port Ellen as like "potter's catarrh pastilles" - phillistine!  :roll: 

A few of us did a trip (not motorhome based) to Inverness in April '06 & did a tour of 4 speyside distilleries in the weekend - a super trip. 
If you can get to do distillery visits & park up there afterwards, superb!

It's on my list (not necessarily on Mrs Bognormike's) of trips to do when we retire :roll:


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Mike

the first letter of the alphabet is indisputably"A" 

In the same manner the first malt on Islay also starts with "A" - Ardbeg and its definitely not an etc

The others are more than OK though 8) 


Geoff


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

bognormike said:


> mmmm Islay - Lagavulin, Bunnahabhain, Bowmore, Laphroaig etc I'm drooling now.
> One of our whisky tasting club members (not a fan of Islay malts) described Port Ellen as like "potter's catarrh pastilles" - phillistine!  :roll:
> 
> A few of us did a trip (not motorhome based) to Inverness in April '06 & did a tour of 4 speyside distilleries in the weekend - a super trip.
> ...


He's probably a Spey Side Softie

I also noticed the missing Ardbeg. By coincidence in front of me is a bottle of Serendipity. A mistake made when someone mixed a quantity of 1992 Glen Moray with a much larger quantity of very much older Ardbeg.

As Para Handy would say 'Its chust sublime'


----------

